# gargoyle eggs



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

made these gargoyle eggs for witchouse also got idea from this









this is what i ended up with..wiil put in a dif basket with raffia for nesting









sry no how to as of yet


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice Lilly.....good job!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are really neat! and ya know, they would go oh-so-well with the lil critters I am making right now. I think you should send them all to me.... 

are they mache?

.. okay, I am waiting by the mailbox now.... where are my eggs?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks 
no not mache' - plastic egg center, model clay(air drying) ,and hot glue eyes


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool props there Lilly.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Very cute eggs...very cool that you varied the eye colour amongst the "hatchlings". I actually have one of the "eggs" you used as your inspiration. My mother bought me one as a surprise recently. I love the artist who creates that line of sculptures.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Those are crazy - great job...

Wonder what theyed look like with UV lights behind vaselins marble eyes?

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mmmm..eggs..now I'm hungry.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Lilly, 

Those are really well done. Very cool... Look forward to the Write Up.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

r there potatoes in the basket with them or are they all eggs?/?? they are great by the way!~


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all,

....


> Hellrazor ,
> r there potatoes in the basket with them or are they all eggs?/??


no they are all eggs.. they do look like taters though, I think I am going to change the color.maybe a green tint.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Potatoes AND eggs????? Now I'm hungry. 

They look great by the way.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I love them...absolutely love them! More things to covet!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are cool, love em!


----------

